
Security Assessment of the Android Cloud Backup/Restore Feature - jhalstead
https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/our-research/android-cloud-backuprestore
======
jhalstead
Found this via a recent Google blog post.

[https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/google-and-
android-h...](https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/google-and-android-have-
your-back-by.html)

